
This Is the Surface Studio, Microsoft’s New All-In-one PC - hackerkid
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/26/this-is-the-surface-studio-microsofts-new-all-in-one-pc/
======
gravypod
"Bringing user unserviceability to the future!"

I think I'll be staying with the stone age computers I currently own for some
time until this trend of the Apple-school-of-design dies off. Just looking at
that thing it seems like it will be a huge pain in the ass to even switch out
RAM.

